# Ecuador coastal rainforest part 5



## pbertner (Jun 11, 2011)

Trap jaw ant with larva:







Harvestman:






Golden question mark






Leafcutter ant:






Spider with prey:






Juvenile Anolis fraseri:






Predaceous midge larva feeding:






Hunting strategy:






Like the New Zealand glowing cave midge larva these larvae, found around streams and shoulder level foliage, produce a sticky mucous. used to ensnare adults of small flying insects emerging from the water. From their main guy line they attach a number of threads which hang and sway. The mucous traps any passers by and the larva slides along its guy wire consumes the threads pulling up the prey and begins feasting on it. These are nocturnal predators, some possessing bioluminescence and others distinctly visible in the UV spectrum. A video can be seen here: YouTube - &#x202a;Cave Life&#x202c;&rlm;

Thanks for looking and commenting,
Paul


----------



## mjbine (Jun 11, 2011)

Great set!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice set.  The harvestman is freaky!


----------



## cnutco (Jun 11, 2011)

interesting set.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Markw (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful series! What an opportunity you had! What equipment were these taken with?Mark


----------

